# Property managment company



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Got a call from a property Managment company earlier this week. They wanted my W9 and insurance so they could make me their new drain cleaner because they are not happy with their current snake boys. 

I kept it professional and asked right away what exactly they were not happy about with their current service provider. She said their tenets complained about leaving the units a mess, numerous call backs ect ect. 

I responded saying they won't have those issues with us. My guys wear booties, work off tarps, always wipe down the area after the job is complete and call backs are very rare for me. 

She said that sounded great! Send your paper work over right away we have a clogged vanity this afternoon we would like to get serviced in the next 24 hours. By the way our current company does our drains for 85$ you can at least match that?

I was a little taken back and told her that my minimum charge is 175 and that's for a simple bath sink or shower drain.... I'm around 400 for a main camera included. She didn't like that, said they would keep me in mind. 

How does she expect better service for a cheaper price? I can't stand these people. I'm usually pretty good at getting a homeowner to see the extra value we provide but a property Managment company that wants things cheap will never see the writing on the wall


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

They get what they pay for. Stick to your regular pricing and wait for better customers.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> They get what they pay for. Stick to your regular pricing and wait for better customers.


My wife says we used to do their work... Guess I got dropped for the cheap guy. Best thing I ever did was raise my prices about 25-50 dollars a drain above everyone else. In this guys case 100 bucks lol


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Yup! I hear ya! Don't worry give it time they'll come around. Remember that I'm 4x more than the old drain company my biggest account used to use. It took a while but they realized the same drain 4 times in 4-5 weeks or one time over 6-9 months


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Unclog1776 said:


> Got a call from a property Managment company earlier this week. They wanted my W9 and insurance so they could make me their new drain cleaner because they are not happy with their current snake boys.
> 
> I kept it professional and asked right away what exactly they were not happy about with their current service provider. She said their tenets complained about leaving the units a mess, numerous call backs ect ect.
> 
> ...












I wonder if she just threw that number of $85 out to see if you'd bite and try to match it or come close to matching it. Either way, that is a stupidly ridiculous price to charge for clearing a drain line.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> I wonder if she just threw that number of $85 out to see if you'd bite and try to match it or come close to matching it. Either way, that is a stupidly ridiculous price to charge for clearing a drain line.


I know who she is talking about. From what I hear she isn't far off on price. One man operation with a couple cable machines and a free candy van. Has a new helper driving him everytime I see them. It surprised me when she asked for insurance as I doubt someone like him carries it


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Whoa whoa.....nothing wrong with the free candy van. 

When in a conversation and property manager or landlord gets brought in, I immediately stop the conversation and tell them I'm not the plumber for them. When asked why, my usual response is....my typical customer values my honest and respectful manner and quality of work. Because propert management is a business, most see only a number. As of yet, I haven't had any landlords or PM disagree with me. Although many have hired me for their own house


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

pm can be the worst clientelle


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> pm can be the worst clientelle


90% of the time I agree with you. My area is a huge college town where the rich kids from Chicago suburbs come for school. Some of these kids parents pay over 1000 a month for their kids room. The two big dogs in student rental here each have over 1500 units. They are some of my best customers.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> Got a call from a property Managment company earlier this week. They wanted my W9 and insurance so they could make me their new drain cleaner because they are not happy with their current snake boys.
> 
> I kept it professional and asked right away what exactly they were not happy about with their current service provider. She said their tenets complained about leaving the units a mess, numerous call backs ect ect.
> 
> ...



Welcome to my world. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpm (Nov 16, 2010)

Our service clientele is mostly property managers, long term and short term vacation rentals. I prefer dealing with PM's that oversee 50-100+ properties rather than 50-100+ individual home owners. I raised my rates about 30% 6months ago. Did I loose some, sure I did but the offset in increased sales balanced it out. Some stuck with me, a few opted for the cheaper guy, but you know what? They're all starting to come back around because we pride ourselves in doing quality work being very professional. Skilled labor isnt cheap, and cheap labor isnt skilled.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Hey unclog, is one of them jsm properties?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

rwh said:


> Hey unclog, is one of them jsm properties?


Nope never heard of them.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

They own a ton in C-U at U of I and have several in B-N at ISU.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

rwh said:


> They own a ton in C-U at U of I and have several in B-N at ISU.


SAMI, young America, Class Act. They are the heavy hitters I work for


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

That's cool. I saw on old posts you must be in the Bloomington Normal area? Not far away. I earn my check off of college students, in a round about way.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

rwh said:


> That's cool. I saw on old posts you must be in the Bloomington Normal area? Not far away. I earn my check off of college students, in a round about way.


Where are you located? Pm me we can talk more.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

College kids are awesome! Best repeat business you can get! House loaded playing beer pong all night long and flushing tampons = PAYDAY! They don't give a crap, mommy and daddy pay the bills.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

OpenSights said:


> College kids are awesome! Best repeat business you can get! House loaded playing beer pong all night long and flushing tampons = PAYDAY! They don't give a crap, mommy and daddy pay the bills.


A lot of them are a lot easier on the eyes than you new construction/commercial guys


----------

